# My beaded purses



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are a few of my finished beaded purses. Knitted on needle size 0000.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful and very intricate!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing work! You're very talented&#128515;


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Beautifully done!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I especially love the butterfly because purple is my favorite color and I have 3 butterflies tattoos  My grandmother did beadwork when I was little, flowers in particular, but this brought back a nice memory for me


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Very pretty. I love that butterfly. Where can a person find patterns foe these?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow!, Wow! and Wow again....fantastic.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

For


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely. Would they work at all as necklaces?


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

These are traditionally worn as necklaces. Patterns are called Beaded Pendant bags.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

SPEECHLESS - these are beautiful


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow what kind of yarn to you use for something that small?


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful work! You must have had great fun making them!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Amazing, beautiful!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty. You are very talented.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! They are stunning. How did you learn to do this?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Are these available for purchase?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

leslie41447 said:


> Are these available for purchase?


Exactly my question. My daughter loves anything with butterflies. I don't think my eyes would handle the beading. I'd buy one.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness what talent,they are so beautiful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Have the pattern but never made one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your work is so lovely.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Oh, wow- those are beautiful.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic!!! such intricate work.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

I collect vintage beaded purses and yours are absolutely breathtaking! If only I had that kind of patience!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I love beading with my knitting but this are unbelievable! You have a lot of patience and talent!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

These are all stunning.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

These are unbelievable!!!!!!!! You are truly an incredible artist. :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love them all but the butterfly is my absolute favorite. Would buy that one in a heartbeat. Beautiful work.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Purses are available for sale. I am totally self-taught, started knitting about 65 years ago. PM me for any further information.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Each one is special. Lovely work. What a variety of colors and patterns.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I really appreciate your beautiful work. I tried to make the little purses and I can not get the yarn from one needle to the other. The smallest needle I seem to be able to work with is a ONE. My friend made me pink earrings and the tiny purses catch every ones attention. She whipped up the pair in 2 days. Hate her. LOL


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Those have some serious bling! You are very talented, and do such great work on these. You must have a ton of patience to work with all those small beads.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, great work.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, great work.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, great work.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, is the butterfly purse pattern in the Beaded Pendant bags book?


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

It was in Beadwork Magazine 2002 April-May .


----------



## kathleengrams (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is a link to the patterns for sale. I made these one year for all the ladies in the family for Christmas. They were a huge hit. Found this when I googled "knit beaded pendant bag patterns". http://www.baglady.com/p/baglady-bead-knitted-pendant-bags-williams


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Wow! Beautifully done!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## longstockings (Dec 21, 2011)

How much for the butterfly pendant bag? Your work is beautiful.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Barbaradey said:


> Amazing work! You're very talented😃


I totally agree. Aloha... Bev


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Purple butterfly went to new home. Purses are $30.00 including shipping in US only. What is your color choice?


----------



## Verge (Jul 8, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

awwww....I feel wistfull as I've had a kit to knit one of these for years!!! I don't if I can still do it. Your purses are beautiful....are you keeping them? if you keep one, do you use it? I use all my purses/clutches/zippered pouches all the time. I wonder if it's because I have a hard time giving them away once they are done!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful! The green loops catches my eye!


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I too have a knit purse, also on the size 0000 needles. Your work is absolutely gorgeous - but accomplishing that much - you are definitely a knitting nut. Congratulations on doing such a great job on such a small surface with itty bitty beads. Katy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazing. What wonderful work you did on these. You must have spent hours and hours, but it sure was worth it.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. Such tiny work, my eyes would fall out!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow! Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful. you have a lot of patience.


----------



## wonderfulewe (Feb 15, 2012)

Love your work. Isn't it fun to see how the bead/thread combinations turn out. I find bead knitting to be so therapeutic. Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------

